# RUBBER MOTOR WINDER



## riversidedan (Oct 19, 2022)

have been looking at these for along time and now that I have the right equip have made one. its a 
 winder for rubber power model free flight airplanes. took alotta figuring and operations but it turned out  very functional.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 19, 2022)

Now where’s that egg beater gone and got to?


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 20, 2022)

I love it when a free-flight pilot gets anxious about winding the motor!  It's like they have all the patience in the world when it comes to retrieving the plane at the end of a flight, but they gotta get that fawker wound an in the air NOW!  Why not 8:1?  

Teasing, I love it.  I wound a LOT of rubber bands when I was a kid, and destroyed many little balsa mosquitoes made of stick and silkspan.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 20, 2022)

What I wouldn’t have given for one when building balsa wood  kit planes. Would have save my fingers. Nice project. Glad to see not every thing is radio control.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 20, 2022)

Volare had some that cranked out 10 to one. I dunno if they still have any or not.


----------



## riversidedan (Oct 25, 2022)

T Bredehoft said:


> Volare had some that cranked out 10 to one. I dunno if they still have any or not.


Im still trying to find that  kind of gearing until then will stick with 4-1


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 26, 2022)

It was developed by an 80 tooth bronze gear from England and an 8 tooth pinwire gear.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 26, 2022)

this brings back some ancient memories.
Your winder looks heavy duty like for bigger outdoor models?
Back in the day, I was doing penny planes and similar indoor models, so we had really small winders.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 27, 2022)

These were ten cents at any corner store next to the water balloons and cap guns when I was a kid.  Ten cents means ten for a dollar, which is a squadron for an epic air war.


----------



## A41capt (Oct 27, 2022)

If you’ve got a 3d printer (I do!), this is a nifty little 15:1 winder to print.  I’ll have to give it a shot and let you all know how it goes!









						Rubber Band Winder 15:1 by AeroMartin1
					

Here is a rugged rubber band winder, 15:1.  Created for big Science Olympiad Wright Stuff teams.  Sharing. Check out my other designs, e.g. Pitch Gauge, Hobby Clamp, and Balsa Stripper.  They might be useful for your team, too. BOM 1x M3x12mm Screw with two washers for securing knob. 2x M2.3x5...




					www.thingiverse.com
				




John W
Camp Verde, AZ USA


----------

